

Someone please give lulzsec a job... - sydlawrence

Personally I think lulz security to be paid by governments to let companies be aware and advise to fix security holes, as online security is a MASSIVE issue of national security. Rather than be arrested and put away.<p>I would rather they hack for good than bad. After all their are non public hacker groups.<p>I mean look at the Citi bank hack... I know that is security 101, but COME ON.<p>Either that, or force the general public to use an openID run by a hack proof source.<p>Or is this just me?
======
runjake
What is with these submissions? Flagging this.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
tobylane
Child labour laws. You could never employ 2/3 of them for long enough for
their own desire to do this kind of thing.

------
lysol
OpenID is not a trust system.

~~~
sydlawrence
I know it isn't a trust system, but some kind of similar solution

~~~
HRoark
People don't start worrying until something actually happens. The general
public is deluded when it comes to internet security, and Lulzsec exposed the
internet's vulnerability. Yes, they did break the law, but they had the right
intentions nonetheless.

------
peterwwillis
Lulzsec is a bunch of psychotic kids playing with massive customer-driven
online services the way a child plays with ants and a magnifying glass. And
you want to give them government jobs?

~~~
jcol
Entirely agree with you. They are nothing but script kiddies. Anyone can
download Metasploit, Nessus, Nikto, etc. and test for thousands of
vulnerabilities. Then they either turn vulnerable servers into botnet zombies
or steal their data and post it on the web. I've seen no sign they have any
0day exploits (which would make them the real deal), just some basic SQL
injections, XSS, and brute forcing.

Not impressed.

~~~
rufibarbatus
What should be impressive at this point is that we're still not past SQL
injections and XSS. Or URL tweaking. In banking. (Good God!...)

